#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-09
<SalahGo> Bsr tout le monde...
<SalahGo> Brabbi question débile
<SalahGo> Qui est en charge des miroirs Ubuntu en Tunisie?!
<crack3r> SalahGo, tu parles de ubuntu.mirror.tn ?
<SalahGo> oui
<SalahGo> Il est "physiquement" en Tunisie n'est-ce pas?!
<SalahGo> Ce n'est pas un miroir virtuel autre part?
<SalahGo> En tout cas, il a la meilleure vitesse pour moi...
<crack3r> SalahGo, c'est en tunisie, hebergé par l'ATI
<SalahGo> crack3r, directement par l'ATI? Oui mais qui est en charge en cas d'une défaillance matérielle, ce genre de truc?!
<SalahGo> la locoteam?
<crack3r> SalahGo, nope, la loco ne se rendait compte de son existence que recemment
<SalahGo> crack3r, C'est bizarre en effet, j'ai vu l'article de Nizarus qui en parlait...
<SalahGo> ping bemawi !!!
<SalahGo> bemawi, GG pour Densha Otoko!! Je tenais à te remercier, j'ai vraiment aimé! ^^
<bemawi> :)
<bemawi> dans le même genre, that fool
<SalahGo> bemawi, kono ahou? xD
<bemawi> koréen : pauvre facteur & richissime actrice
<SalahGo> bemawi, coréen... hmmm :/
<SalahGo> bemawi, désolé, mais j'ai suis un puriste (enfin façon de parler)
<SalahGo> bemawi, je ne veux pas voir la lettre K à la place du J :p
<bemawi> mm
<bemawi> en jap, tu as l'homme qui se trcide dans 11 jours
<bemawi> trucide (sucide)
<SalahGo> huh? oO
<bemawi> Ashita no Kita Yoshio
<SalahGo> c'est mieux! ^^
<SalahGo> woow
<bemawi> et je sais quoi te donner pour mettre de la corée dans tes jdrama ;p
<SalahGo> Glauque...
<SalahGo> ...à point!
<SalahGo> 14Go en 720p oO
<bemawi> gné
<bemawi> j'en ai un de 1 g
<SalahGo> sinon, côté anime? une recommendation? ^^
<bemawi> nope
<bemawi> sinon
<bemawi> HEAVEN'S TREE (L'ARBRE DU PARADIS)
<SalahGo> tu essaies de me convertir au k-drama... :/
<bemawi> SalahGo: c'est un j
<SalahGo> bemawi, ah bon?!
<SalahGo> bemawi, donc il y aurait deux versions? comme pour Boys before flowers?
<SalahGo> bemawi, t'es vraiment sur que c'est un J?
<bemawi> en tout cas, il se déroule au japon, et y a Fugi
<bemawi> Fuji-TV
<bemawi> peut-etre une coprod.
<SalahGo> on va mettre ça en torrent, on verra bien :D
<SalahGo> côté seed, ça promet... la fans de Drama sont vraiment récalcitrants de ce côté...
<SalahGo> 1 seed pour chacun des drama, et encore, c'est le meilleur que j'ai trouvé :D
<SalahGo> En tout cas, merci encore pour les recommandations!
<SalahGo> Sur ce, je vous laisse...
<SalahGo> Bonne nuit tlm! ^^
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-10
<tr0xan> salem
<Neo31> bsr tr0xan
<tr0xan> ahla eb Neo31
<Neo31> w bik tr0xan
<Neo31> mizilt 3ayech ?
<TrD> Bonjour :)
<fellag> bonjour TrD
<TrD> sbe7 el khir fellag
<fellag> sbé7 il nour :]
<SalahGo> Salut tlm!
<SalahGo> ping bemawi !!!
<SalahGo> bemawi, je veux avoir accès à la totalité de ton site! Comment ça il juge mon IP inacceptable? :D
<SalahGo> iwameb, t'es là? :/
<SalahGo> bemawi, enfin, c'est sûr, avec un pseudo aussi unique, t'es facilement traquable sur Google! xD
<SalahGo> Stalkin' PoWaAa! \o/
<SalahGo> On en reparlera, en attendant, je veux un accès VIP pour ton site!
<SalahGo> :p
<SalahGo> @++ tlm! ^^
<bemawi> pheu
<fellag> ogzy
<fellag> x')
<fellag> salut ANIS :))
<ANIS> salut @ *.. hey fellag
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<fellag> salem nizarus :)
<nizarus> ahla fellag
<ANIS> salam nizarus
<nizarus> ahla ANIS
<TrD> Bonsoir
<biscraft> bonsoir TrD
<nizarus> bonsoir TrD
<TrD> Bonsoir bemawi  & nizarus
<TrD> biscraft,  plutôt
<bemawi> lut
<Goldenscorp> bsr bemawi machour Neo31 nizarus TrD
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<TrD> Bonsoir Goldenscorp , ça va merci et toi donc?
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
<nizarus> winek hal ghiba
<Goldenscorp> ani fi monastir kil 3ada
<Goldenscorp> nizarus: ach 3andik ijdid ?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-11
<coldzero> salam
<A7med> salut coldzero_
<coldzero_> salut cava?
<A7med> yep
<A7med> u ?
<coldzero_> fine thks
<A7med> new here ?
<coldzero_> yes :)
<A7med> welcome :)
<coldzero_> i want to know about your activity
<coldzero_> what  you do exactly?
<Neo31> events, conferences, promoting Ubuntu and free software ..
<Neo31> www.ubuntu-tn.org
<coldzero_> are you one of the team?
<Neo31> we are the community of Ubuntu Users in Tunisia, and an approved Ubuntu LoCo Team
<coldzero_> good
<Neo31> yes I am a member of this community
<coldzero_> how can i be one of you?
<Neo31> sign up to lanchpad and subscribe to our group on the launchpad
<Neo31> sign up to our mailing list
<Neo31> that's all
<coldzero_> i do it
<coldzero_> so?
<Neo31> in addition to the mailing list u can find us here on irc or we have a groupon facebook too
<Neo31> well everything is on www.ubuntu-tn.org
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam#Comment%20nous%20rejoindre
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> l'll be here if u need any more information
 * Neo31 brb
<coldzero_> thank you man
<coldzero_> ;)
<coldzero_> now i'm one of your community how can i help?
<ANIS> salam coldzero, crack3r et machour
<crack3r> w salam ANIS
<ANIS> :d
<coldzero> cava?
<coldzero> salam
<ANIS> hmd, t'es nouveau coldzero?
<coldzero> wi :)
<ANIS> welcome :D
<coldzero> thks
<coldzero> chkoun ye5dem 3la ubuntu 11 ?
<ANIS> me
<coldzero> famma fare9 mabinou houwwa wel lucid?
<ANIS> oui bien sûr.. il utilise Libre office à la palace de Oo et unitty pardéfaut à la place de gnome
<coldzero> ena 5ofet lanbaddel min lucid lil 11
<coldzero> hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ANIS> 3léch?
<Fanen> salem
<Fanen> est ce que la communauté tunandroid a un chan IRC
<Fanen> ?
<crack3r> Fanen, ils ont une mailing liste et un fofo
<biscraft> Yop
<nizarus> yep
<bemawi> re
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-12
<ANIS> salam Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> bjr ANIS
<Goldenscorp> imsaba7 5ouya ?
<ANIS> looooool.. bonjourine, jit mich in9ollik Bn Goldenscorp :D
<ANIS> yep :D
<ANIS> Goldenscorp: chbik marra tji marra tafsa3  :p
<Goldenscorp> fin ?
<Goldenscorp> hani i7dak
<Goldenscorp> :)
<ANIS> :)
<ANIS> a33333333333333333333 rassi youja3 wil kahwa wfat :/ :!
<bemawi> plop
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-13
<Goldenscorp> salut nizarus
<Goldenscorp> salut bemawi machour nizarus zied
<Goldenscorp> cava tlm ?
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
<nizarus> http://ubuntulife.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/linux-world-map-large.png
<biscraft> The forbidden land of gentoo
<biscraft> bien vu celle la :D
<crack3r> nizarus, la noob desert appartient a l'empire ubuntu x)
<crack3r> cool ca :p
<nizarus> pas mal effectivement :p
<Goldenscorp> re
<Goldenscorp> unity sous 11.04 tres lent au demarrage
<Goldenscorp> c'est normal ca ?
<nizarus> re
<Goldenscorp> re nizarus
<Goldenscorp> nizarus, unity sous 11.04 tres lent au demarrage  c'est normal ca ?
<Goldenscorp> sur mes 2 pc
<Goldenscorp> ??
<nizarus> re
<Goldenscorp> re
<Goldenscorp> j'ai un pb
<Goldenscorp> avec unity
<nizarus> le quel ?
<Goldenscorp> unity tres lent au demarrage
<Goldenscorp> sur mes 2 pc
<nizarus> lent comment ?
<biscraft> re
<bemawi> un autre pc crasher par la maj de *buntu
<bemawi> erreur grub
<Goldenscorp> au demarrage mil 7atan il mot passe 7ata il affichage  de mon bureau
<Goldenscorp> re biscraft
<nizarus> bemawi, quelle erreur ?
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, tu as quelle carte graphique
<bemawi> nizarus: comme j'ai déjà écris ici, ce sont que des pc où j'avais installé kubuntu il y a 2 à 4 ans
<Goldenscorp> les 2 pc intel integer
<bemawi> donc, j'ai juste des retours, sans plus d'infos
<nizarus> bemawi, c'est étrange que grub casse suite à une maj :/
<bemawi> mais c'est le 3 eme pc à souffrir de la dernier version *buntu
<bemawi> nizarus: la seul fois ou mon grub plantais, c'est à cause d'une commande rm :p
<bemawi> c'est / c'etait
<bemawi> fin bref, si j'ai plus de détail, j'en donnerais
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, essaye de démarrer sur une session classique pour voir si le problème persiste
<bemawi> pour *buntu amd64 y'a toujours une iso où c'est devenu une iso générique pour tout les processeur ?
<Goldenscorp> nizarus,  sous session classique il n'a pas ce pb
<Goldenscorp> tous 5/5
<nizarus> hmm
<nizarus> bemawi, il y a une iso à part pour 64 bits
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, j'ai pas d'idée :/
<Goldenscorp> ok hani ilawij fi internet
<Goldenscorp> merci nizarus
<bemawi> argh, emmerdeur de javascript
<bemawi> pour choper amd64 sur -fr faut activer javascript
<bemawi> :/
<bemawi> n'importe quoi
<bemawi> nizarus: merci de ta réponse
<nizarus> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/
<nizarus> bemawi, sorry voici le bon lien http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<bemawi> nizarus: c'etait bon, ça dl :)
<nizarus> great
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-14
<[A]ddicted> how to get the exact kernel sources of my 2.6.38-generic
<[A]ddicted> for kernel module developpement
<[A]ddicted> 2.6.38-8-generic
<[A]ddicted> 2.6.38-8-generic
<[A]ddicted> 2.6.38-8-generic
<Dave888> ya jme3a..
<Dave888> 7adhro rwe7kom
<Dave888> #optunisia bech traja3
<wissem> Dave888: huh?
<oix> dites, mis-à-part Audacity, vous ne connaissez pas une autre altérnative qui tourne sous gnu/linux pour wavelab ?
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm!
<SalahGo> ping bemawi !
<bemawi> SalahGo: plop
<bemawi> un instant
<SalahGo> bemawi: Yoplait! :D
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-15
<bemawi> oups
<bemawi> xchat fonction pas comme konversation on dirait
<bemawi> salahgo devrait revenir assez vite
<patinux> salut a tous
<Goldenscorp> salut bemawi crack3r fellag machour Neo31 patinux zied zpaww
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<fellag> salut Goldenscorp :)
<crack3r> salut Goldenscorp, *
<zpaww> sélém
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-07
<mezen> Tux-Tn,
<mezen> ma tor9edch ?
<geekette86> elacheche_anis,
<elacheche_anis> yep
<geekette86> dabert-ha haw bech yerje3
<elacheche_anis> qui!
<elacheche_anis> ah oui RMS :D
<geekette86> lool
<mezen> qui ça mr rms ?
<elacheche_anis> mezen, http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<mezen> merci elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> :)
<fak_her> bonsoir tous le monde
<fak_her> anis: il suffit juste de s'inscrire à liste de diffusion et rejoindre l'equipe sur launchpad pour etre officielement membre de la communauté tunisienne ubuntu ??
<mezen> je vous souhaite bonne nuit
<elacheche_anis> fak_her, Tout les utilisateurs Tunisiens de Ubuntu sont membres de ubuntu-tn, mais si tu rejoint notre ML, LP, IRC et nos events tu sera un membres actifs ;)
<fak_her> ;) ok merci
<elacheche_anis> :)
<aminos> Good Morning
<aminos> :)
<elacheche_anis> Good morning aminos
<elacheche_anis> ton 12.04 fonctionne sans bugs??
<aminos> yep ! :D
<aminos> i want to try MATE
<aminos> elacheche_anis,  how to ?
<Tux-Tn> ubuntu is evil
<elacheche_anis> Tux-Tn, t'as changé vers d'autre distro??
<Tux-Tn> depuis longtemps
<Tux-Tn> j'ai arch depuis 8 mois
<aminos> Arch ?
<aminos> a:)
<elacheche_anis> aminos, http://mate-desktop.org/install/
<elacheche_anis> J'aime bien Arch :)
<aminos> what if i didn't like it how to remove it ?
<aminos> elacheche_anis,  take a look here http://www.techsmith.com/jing.html
<elacheche_anis> ping neo31
<neo31> pong
<elacheche_anis> jék loco pack walla mézél?
<neo31> mizel
<elacheche_anis> :/
<neo31> ma kalamnich zied
<elacheche_anis> normalement yji 3la @ mté3ik wallla mté3 zied?
<neo31> bach yji el soussa
<neo31> ama c zied qui fait le suivit officiellement
<elacheche_anis> ok
<elacheche_anis> ping neo31
<elacheche_anis> livraison est estimé pour demain
<neo31> ok
<neo31> je v contacter zied
<Tayeb__> Bon soir;)
<DelphiWorld> bon soir Tux-Tn
<geekette86> bsr
<DelphiWorld> salut j ;)
<TesT> hééééééééééy tessssssssst
<DelphiWorld> tttttttttt :P
<DelphiWorld> TesT: :P
<DelphiWorld> YO neo31 !
<neo31> hi delphi
<DelphiWorld> tu est la neo31 ?
<neo31> we we
<neo31> ca va DelphiWorld ?
<DelphiWorld> tr2 bien neo31 ;erci, et vous ?
<DelphiWorld> :P
<neo31> pas mal
<DelphiWorld> neo31: :)
<DelphiWorld> neo31: pouvez vous vous mobilisé un peux ;)
<DelphiWorld> neo31: http://www.google.dz/search?hl=fr&q=ENTV+softcam+dreambox&oq=ENTV+softcam+dreambox&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=serp.3...2313.2563.0.2688.2.2.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0.FJfeF2mnwIc
<DelphiWorld> neo31: voir la résulta de startim
<DelphiWorld> neo31 M
<DelphiWorld> neo31:  ?
<DelphiWorld> tmdb2010
<DelphiWorld> :P
<neo31> re
<neo31> dsl
<neo31> oups
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-08
<Goldenscorp> bsr alihentati
<alihentati> bsr Goldenscorp
<aminos> hello :)
<elacheche_anis> hey alihentati
<elacheche_anis> hey aminos
<aminos> hey elacheche_anis  i want to ask you sth
<aminos> about MATE
<elacheche_anis> go ahead
<aminos> i installed it
<aminos> but it looks a bit ugly
<aminos> :p
<aminos> does it have themes or something ?
<elacheche_anis> hold on
<aminos> cuz when i saw your laptop @ TIME university it looked awesome ! i want to have mine just like yours :)
<elacheche_anis> http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=6 && http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=100&PHPSESSID=830130df012e2133af6f2c2d58740ce2
<elacheche_anis> 1. http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=6
<elacheche_anis> 2. http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=100&PHPSESSID=830130df012e2133af6f2c2d58740ce2
<elacheche_anis> aminos, I use the Ubutnu Ambiance theme + AwOken icons
<aminos> this error poped out while trying to change settings how to solve it ? Unable to start the settings manager 'mate-settings-daemon'.
<aminos> Without the MATE settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with DBus, or a non-MATE (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the MATE settings manager.
<elacheche_anis> aminos, A screenshot please
<aminos> ok
<elacheche_anis> upload it
<alihentati> pong elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ahla 3li :) désolé faute de frappe X)
<elacheche_anis> ça oumourik??
<elacheche_anis> http://www.geek-hayati.net/2012/05/08/meme-linux-problem/
<Siphax> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUtdVsj8FKc
<Siphax> un bug installer par défaut sous unity depuis 11.10
<Siphax> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/876198
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 876198 in compiz "When switching workspaces with rotate/cube previous Ws contents are momentarily displayed (dup-of: 862430)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862430 in compiz-core/0.9.7 "window flicker for a short time after switching workspaces" [Medium,In progress]
<Siphax> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/862430
<Siphax> j'ai un path pour se bug
<Siphax> et il fonction
<Siphax> http://pastebin.com/2AEbQeTS
<elacheche_anis> Merci pour le partage Siphax
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> ping ChanServ
<aminos> :)
<chokri_> ping elacheche_anis
<aminos> Hello :)
<aminos> elacheche_anis,  cvn ?
<elacheche_anis> ahla aminos
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis,  mechi 2m1 ?
<elacheche_anis> mé 3andi fine nimchi déjà houma jéyine ba7dhéya.. eniso mawjouda fi wist technopole w eni na3mal fi stge fi tchnopole
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos, wini screenshot mté3 desktop mté3ik?
<AminosAmigos> ye5i mouch tagitk fiha ?
<AminosAmigos> aya behi sa7a lik :'( 7abit nemchi
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis,  ???
<mezen> bonsoir
<AminosAmigos> hey o/
<elacheche_anis> hey mezen
<mezen> salam anis, aminos
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos & @ * http://www.iconfinder.com/search/?q=ubuntu
<AminosAmigos> :D
<mezen> en définitif, ce salon est tout le temps muet
<elacheche_anis> mezen, Oui si y a pas de gens qui cherchent l'aide..
<elacheche_anis> Si t'as un sujet en relation des FOSS et Ubuntu alors en peut discuter..
<mezen> quel est le taux de succès d'unity en tunisie ?
<elacheche_anis> mezen, 3léch?!!! X)
<mezen> ubuntu a déjà perdu beaucoup de ses utilisateurs à la sortie d'unity
<mezen> je ne sais pas si c'est le cas en tunisie
<Siphax> linux c'est une question de choix
<elacheche_anis> +1 Siphax
<Siphax> : )
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-09
<AminosAmigos> BOnjour :)
<elacheche_anis> salut AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> ki na3ml apt-get autoremove yetnahaw l error failed to fetch ?
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis  ?
<Tux-Tn> non
<Tux-Tn> c'est que le serveur est injoignable
<Tux-Tn> t'as ajouté des dêpots offline ou t'es trompé en tapant l'url
<Tux-Tn> check ton /etc/apt/sources.list
<AminosAmigos> So i need to remove them ?
<elacheche_anis> ahla Tux-Tn :)
<Tux-Tn> yes
<Tux-Tn> hey elacheche_anis
<AminosAmigos> ok thanks :) Tux-Tn
<AminosAmigos> what is the function of autorremove then ?
<Tux-Tn> removing unuset packages
<Tux-Tn> unused*
<AminosAmigos> so it gives free space ?
<Tux-Tn> yes
<AminosAmigos> any other commands to free more space ?
<Tux-Tn> try apt-get autoclean
<AminosAmigos> who tried the new game C&C from EA ?
<Tux-Tn> i don't use flash player
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-10
<AminosAmigos> Hello
<ounis> hody AminosAmigos
<ounis> howdy*
<AminosAmigos> How r u ?
<ounis> fin
<ounis> fine*
<AminosAmigos> :) Looks quiet in here :)
<ounis> yep
<delphiWorld> yo
<delphiWorld> bon soir;)
<delphiWorld> http://www.vobradio.org/
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-11
<AminosAmigos> hello :)
<DelphiWorld> bs;)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: SALAAAAAAAAAAM ;)
<elacheche_anis> salam DelphiWorld  :D :D :D
<elacheche_anis> ahla AminosAmigos
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: http://www.dreambox-sat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=177141
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: tu trouve un download ici ?
<AminosAmigos> hey DelphiWorld  :)
<DelphiWorld> hey AminosAmigos :D
<AminosAmigos> ahla elacheche_anis  :D kilsiba mkomch ra9din ilyoum ? layamet hethi mgayen L IRC X(
<elacheche_anis> maw ki yabda mé famméch chkoun 3andou prob nabdéw 3é9line :p
<AminosAmigos> :D                      ps : choft il Grub  (check your facebook )
<elacheche_anis> yeahh X)
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis,  win nal9a les icon mte3 les software installés ?
<elacheche_anis> /usr/share/pixmaps
<AminosAmigos> thnx :)
<AminosAmigos> found some @ share/icons
<DelphiWorld> AminosAmigos, Tux-Tn, elacheche_anis http://www.timerider.co.uk/mp3/mslinux.mp3
<DelphiWorld> d
<AminosAmigos> DelphiWorld,  nothing happened :/
<DelphiWorld> AminosAmigos: wtf? http://www.timerider.co.uk/mp3/mslinux.mp3
<AminosAmigos> ah LOL its ok now :)
<AminosAmigos> Xd LOoooooOOOoooooL
<DelphiWorld> AminosAmigos: :P
<AminosAmigos> la wilmra ta5eth fih 23la 9ad 3a9lou x)
<DelphiWorld> AminosAmigos: http://radio.timerider.co.uk
<racrac> salém
<racrac> il y a  qq ?
<AminosAmigos> yep me
<racrac> salut amine
<racrac> 3andi mochkla mté3 connexion
<racrac> tnajem t3awenni.?
<racrac> t encore  la?
<racrac> qui pe m'aider ?
<ounis> racrac: what is the issue?
<racrac> ounis my english is bad
<racrac> but i will try
<ounis> ok
<ounis> 'cause my french is bad :)
<racrac> my ubuntu machine is in the  local network 192.168.1.0
<AminosAmigos> i can translate x)
<racrac> i try to connect to a auther machine AIX
<racrac> ok thx
<ounis> AminosAmigos: no need
<ounis> thx
<racrac> the AIX machine had a auther ip
<racrac> 141.202.34.43
<racrac> i want to connect to the AIX
<elacheche_anis> racrac, le AIX est dans le même LAN? :/
<ounis> elacheche_anis: seemingly not
<elacheche_anis> ou tu veux faire une connection via internet??
<racrac> wi anis
<racrac> oui connecté dans le réseau
<elacheche_anis> tu veux faire comme si sont connecter à un seul lan??? alors utilise un VPN
<ounis> racrac: could you ping the disant machine?
<racrac> <ounis> no i could't ping it
<racrac> the AIX machine is in the same LAN
<racrac> 192.168.1.0
<elacheche_anis> <racrac> wi anis => c'est la réponse à ma premiére ou deuxième question?
<ounis> then racrac as elacheche_anis said you need to use a way to make communication go through
<elacheche_anis> racrac, alors change l'@ de la AIX ou de Ubuntu pour qu'ils utilisent le même LAN
<racrac> je paux pas changer l'adresse de AIX
<ounis> but the two machines are not on the same subnetwork
<ounis> they need to be on the same subnetwork or communicate through a router or so
<elacheche_anis> si ton AIX est connecter au un lan qui a une @ 192.168.1.0 alors ça signifie que les paramétres ip de AIX sont static, change pour qu'ils soient dynamique
<racrac> <anis> je pe plus changer l'adresse de AIX
<racrac> alors j'ai ajouté une interface virtuelle de la domaine de AIX et les routes naicessaires
<racrac> en plus de ça j'ai creé une machine virtuelle avec une adresse de la plage de AIX
<racrac> la machine virtuelle marche bien  je pe faire le ping alors que l'autre non plus
<racrac> ounis t la?
<ounis> racrac: then you have the answer
<ounis> you need your two machines to be on the same subnetwork
<racrac> ounis, quelle répence ?
<ounis> or any thing keeping them the same but still can communicate
<ounis> like a router or so
<racrac> i simplify
<ounis> ok
<racrac> lan = 192.168.1.0 , ubuntu = 192.168.1.20, AIX = 141.202.34.43, VM=141.202.34.50, gateway= 192.168.1.1
<racrac> ubuntu --->VM
<racrac> ubuntu ------> gateway
<racrac> ubuntu -------/ -  -  -> AIX
<ounis> racrac: i gtg
<racrac> then i add the route
<racrac> my route added is #route add -net 141.202.34.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0
<racrac> ounis t la?
<racrac> il y a qq?
<AminosAmigos> i am here but i can't help you sorry :/
<AminosAmigos> want to chat a little until someone comes back X)
<racrac> i m in the work
<racrac> u r tunisian?
<AminosAmigos> :D yep
<racrac> il ya personne qui peux m'aider?
<Tux-Tn> racrac, ton problème a un rapport avec ubuntu?
<ounis> racrac: i'm at work too and i have something urgent right now
<ounis> sorry
<racrac> TUX, oui biensur
<AminosAmigos> Hello
<AminosAmigos> any thunderbird users here ??
<AminosAmigos> Tux-Tn,  r u here ?
<AminosAmigos> Le plateau de Gizeh se visite désormais en 3D
<AminosAmigos> http://www.maxisciences.com/gizeh/le-plateau-de-gizeh-se-visite-desormais-en-3d_art24350.html
<Tux-Tn> pong AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> the link didn't work for me does it for you ?  http://www.maxisciences.com/gizeh/le-plateau-de-gizeh-se-visite-desormais-en-3d_art24350.html
<Tux-Tn> the website works
<AminosAmigos> i mean the 3d thig
<AminosAmigos> * thing
<Tux-Tn> i am trying
<Tux-Tn> you mean ther server is down or the 3d art is not working?
<AminosAmigos> http://giza3d.3ds.com/#discover go here directly
<Tux-Tn> yes i am there
<Tux-Tn> it's loading
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, 3D Life Player is not supported by this browser or operating system.
<AminosAmigos> :/ :'(
<AminosAmigos> sorry for wasting your time :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-12
<AminosAmigos> Hello
<DelphiWorld> salam :D
<DelphiWorld> http://www.vobradio.org/
<DelphiWorld> d
<mezen> hello
<AminosAmigos> Hello
<albakry> Bonsoir à tous
<mezen> wa 3alaykom el bonsoir wa ra7matollah
<AminosAmigos> :)
<albakry> beraka allah fika mon friend :p
<mezen> davlefou, salut, au fait t'es tunisien ?
<davlefou> Français en tunisie
<davlefou> Et toi?
<mezen> l'inverse
<DelphiWorld> good night ubuntuficators
<elacheche_anis> Salut les gars :D
<mezen> :(
<mezen> et moi ?
<Goldenscorp> bsr 3arfi
<crack3r> c'est qui 3arfi? c'etait pas neo31? xD
<crack3r> salem all
<elacheche_anis> ahla Goldenscorp & mezen :)
<elacheche_anis> Salam crack3r :) ça va frère :)!
<crack3r> hamdoulah, vous allez bien?
<elacheche_anis> hmd :) :)
<mezen> elacheche_anis, enti jit wel 3bed wallet ta7ki. t'as vraiment bcp de succès
<elacheche_anis> loooool mezen
<mezen> :)
<mezen> bon en tt cas, je vous souhaite bonne nuit
<mezen> les autres, si vous êtes des souris, je serai comme vous, je ne suis pas un chat donc n'ayez pas peur de me parler..
<mezen> à demain
<crack3r> bonsoir 3arfi
<elacheche_anis> neo31, :)
<neo31> salit elacheche_anis
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-13
<crack3r> neo31 ya 7agar
<neo31> ahla crack3r
<neo31> dsl g pa vu le ping
<AminosAmigos> hello
<AminosAmigos> take a look @ DZ ubuntu website o.0 http://ubuntu-algerie.org/
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, yes and? :D
<AminosAmigos> looks nice purs looks old :/
<Tux-Tn> it's full of javascript -> it sucks
<Tux-Tn> but design is great
<AminosAmigos> yep that what i mean the design :D
<AminosAmigos> Tux-Tn,  i am looking for a nice gui for conky do you know any ?
<Tux-Tn> i don't use conky
<Tux-Tn> btw duckduckgo is your friend
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis,  :)
<elacheche_anis> ahla AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> wink cvn ?
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis,  7achti b a  local server environment  can you point me the one u use ?
<elacheche_anis> webserver?
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos, install lamp: sudo apt-get install tasksel && sudo tasksel après tu select lamp server & ok..
<Tux-Tn> non elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> !
<Tux-Tn> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ directement
<Tux-Tn> pas besoin de passer par tasksel
<elacheche_anis> +1
<elacheche_anis> :p
<AminosAmigos> E: Unable to locate package lamp-server
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis,  && Tux-Tn  ??
<Tux-Tn> lamp-server^
<Tux-Tn> don't forget the ^
<AminosAmigos> ah ok X)
<Tux-Tn> it's not a typo error :D
<AminosAmigos> my fault :(
<DelphiWorld> bon soir
<DelphiWorld> salam Tux-Tn
#ubuntu-tn 2013-05-06
<sdhiaeddine> bonsoir, après exécution de ces commandes mon ecran devient noir.$ sudo apt-get update $ sudo apt-get install git-core gnupg flex bison gperf build-essential zip curl libc6-dev libncurses5-dev:i386 x11proto-core-dev libx11-dev:i386 libreadline6-dev:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-dev g++-multilib mingw32 openjdk-6-jdk tofrodos python-markdown libxml2-utils xsltproc zlib1g-dev:i386 git $ sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-g
#ubuntu-tn 2013-05-07
<sdhiaeddine> comment puis je regler ca
<_fakher> ping
<luna> ping
<luna> y'a til qlq
<luna> besoin d'aide
#ubuntu-tn 2013-05-08
<_fakher> ping
<MaWaLe> ping Tux-Tn
<FaroukBF> salut
<_fakher> bonsoir
#ubuntu-tn 2014-05-05
<elacheche> GM :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-05-06
<elacheche> GM Folks :D
#ubuntu-tn 2014-05-07
<elacheche> GM guys :)
<idhaoui> Good morning elacheche !
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-04
<elacheche> morning
<Dro__> bjr
<elacheche> Hello Dro__
<Dro__> hi elacheche , how are you today? :)
<elacheche> Am ok thanks :)
<Dro__> i'm fine too, thanks for asking :p
<elacheche> x) I don't ask questions when I eat my food :p
<Dro__> ah ok, you ask answers when you eat then ! :P
<elacheche> sometimes yeah :D x)
<Dro__> wow, that must be amazing !
<elacheche> You should try it sometimes :D
<Dro__> yeah, i'm interested to learn how to ask answers :p
<elacheche> it's easy :D → http://lmgtfy.com/
<Dro__> lool
<Dro__> elacheche, do you have any idea about monodevelop ? is it a good IDE for C# dev on ubuntu or there is a better one ? :P
<elacheche> I know that MONO is good.. But no idea how good x) I'm not a dev :)
<Dro__> so its the best IDE for C# ?
<Dro__> oh sorry i forgot that you're not a dev ==> you have no idea about it :P
<elacheche> I don't believe that I'm gonna say this, but you need to try the new VS x) and try mono then you tell me :)
<Dro__> lé 3ad balek mizel el VS ? sayé 3amlou version ubuntu ?
<elacheche> Cross Plateform one..
<Dro__> its ok, mawjoud ==> http://askubuntu.com/questions/616075/how-to-install-visual-studio-code-on-ubuntu
<Dro__> :P
<Dro__> let me check it ! hope it will work men ghir taksir krayem
<Dro__> chey taksir krayem dhaher fih hel mono ta3 wethni :P
<Dro__> bech na3mel interface wa7ad'ha taksir krayem... nchallah el VS yatla3 rake7 !
<elacheche> l000l
<elacheche> Why using c#
<Dro__> ti mani tarbatet b jma3a te5dem b c# , donc obligé :P
<Dro__> mahou jma3a tlawej 3al sahel , + c'est une app pour windows
<elacheche> x)
<Dro__> elacheche, 3andekchi fekra kifech trecordi mel vlc avec des effets ? :D
<elacheche> emmm.. there is effects in vlc?
<Dro__> ey effect t'ajouti logo wella effect 3al video ..
<elacheche> try to add the effects then record the vide
<elacheche> o
<Dro__> mahou n7el vdr bel vlc, w nejem n'ajouti hekka watermark wella text 3al video, ema kif na3mel record ba3d ma nal9ach l'effet eli zedtou fel video enregistrée..
<elacheche> you can find the record option in vlc or not?
<Dro__> c'est ça le pb kif na3mel effect ma yetzadech l'effet fel video ba3d...
<Dro__> fel live yatla3 mais fel recoreded video no!
<elacheche> I see.. Didn't played with that before..
<Dro__> ok, ltmgfy :p
<elacheche> Happy that you learned a new thing :D :p
<Dro__> looool
<Dro__> i always learn mouch kifek.. i'm planing to learn how to ask answers in the future ! :P
<elacheche> Then you'll teach me :;p
<Dro__> elacheche,  you will be the teacher ! :D
<elacheche> Wily Werewol 15.10 :)
<Dro__> elacheche, femma des ubuntu t-shirts ! :P
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-05
<Dro__> elacheche,  t'es là ?
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-06
<elacheche> Hey Dro__ :)
<elacheche> You cloaked that IP! cool :)
<Dro__> ahla bel elacheche
<Dro__> hhhhh oui
<Dro__> pourtant ça sert à rien
<Dro__> ça permet pas de cacher mon IP! l'hostname yetbaddel ba3d ma nod5ol :p
<elacheche> Use the password for the server and the nickserv ;)
<Dro__> case server to9sod ?
<Dro__> mouch mta3 les ircop heki !
<Dro__> elacheche, tbadlet 7aja?
<elacheche> <Dro__> mouch mta3 les ircop heki !
<elacheche> * Dro__ has quit (Quit: testing elacheche tip)
<elacheche> * Dro__ (~Dro@unaffiliated/dro/x-1548038) has joined #ubuntu-tn
<elacheche> No ip :)
<Dro__> mriguel :p
<elacheche> :)
<Dro__> thx
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hello!
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-07
<Dro__> morning!
<elacheche> morning!
<Dro__> hi elacheche , how are u today!
<elacheche> Am ok thx, u?
<Dro__> i'm fine
<elacheche> Het SalahMessaoud :)
<elacheche> Hey**
<SalahMessaoud> Yoo elacheche
<SalahMessaoud> how are you ?
<elacheche> Am ok u ?
<Dro__> elacheche,  chnowa el ftour ! :D
<elacheche> re
<elacheche> mar9a :p
<Dro__> sa77a w bechfé
<Dro__> elacheche, ye5i femmech 15.04 LTS ?
<elacheche> Really! -_-
<elacheche> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Dro__> elacheche, ey mouch 9alou kol 2 ans ?
<Dro__> s2elt fel main channel 9alouli femma 12.04 w 14.04
<Dro__> et il y aura une 16.04
<Dro__> donc c'est inutile de passer à 15.04 ?
<Dro__> elacheche,
<elacheche> re
<Dro__> elacheche, sayé enti tu as passé à 15.04 ?
<elacheche> Dro__, it depends on your needs.. NON-LTS versions includes Cutting edge technologies.. I didn't :) I have Ubuntu 14.04 (core) in my personal laptop, and 12.02 (core) in my work desktop.
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-08
<elacheche>  Morning
<elacheche> Hey!
<elacheche> Dro__, how are you
<Dro__> ahla elacheche ! bored , bored, bored..
<elacheche> x)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-09
<Dro__> bjr
<elacheche_anis> Salut!
<elacheche_anis> krouis, is a bot or what -_- I know that bemawi & davlefou are not bots.. krouis is hosted via a Pi! Probably he's a bot, I don't like bots..
<Dro__> mouch bot
<Dro__> >krouis< CTCP VERSION
<Dro__> -krouis- VERSION irssi v0.8.15
<elacheche_anis> He's acting like one..
<Dro__> hi krouis , how are you :p
<elacheche_anis> Good luck with that -_- I was trying this for a while.. :p I really think that I should kick him out, so when he'll come back he needs to say hi :D
<Dro__> elacheche_anis, chbik met9ale9 :p déjà y a que des bots à part moi et toi ! :D
<Dro__> bemawi, davlefou , ubuntulog ...
<Dro__> w 7atta Mr ChanServ mcharref ba7thena :p
<elacheche_anis> bemawi, davlefou idhaoui are not bots :) They make some conversions :D ubuntulog is a good bot :) he's logging the chan :D and ChanServ is having an eye on it :D
<Dro__> lool
<Dro__> mouch 9olt bemawi  w davlefou  sont des bots :D hahaha
<elacheche_anis> read that again :p
<Dro__> ahh are not bots haha
<davlefou> Bonjour, quel est le probléme?
<davlefou> elacheche_anis, Dro__ que vous arrive t il?
<Dro__> davlefou, rien juste on était en train de vérifier si t'es un bot ou pas :p
<davlefou> Dro__, Selon moi, je repondre que je ne suis point un bot.
<Dro__> davlefou, tu es sure ? :p
<davlefou> Dro__, je vais lancer un procédure de teste pour infirmer ou pas!
<Dro__> ah oui , lazem :p
<Dro__> sudo apt-get install skype-wrapper
<Dro__> .......
<Dro__> Les paquets suivants contiennent des dépendances non satisfaites :
<Dro__>  skype-wrapper : Dépend: python-wnck mais il n'est pas installable
<Dro__> E: Impossible de corriger les problèmes, des paquets défectueux sont en mode « garder en l'état ».
<Dro__> cc elacheche_anis , que faire :/
 * elacheche_anis is back
<elacheche_anis> Quoi de neuf davlefou :D Dro__ the guy is not Tunisian why you use tunisian dialect to talk with him x)
<elacheche_anis> Dro__, try sudo apt-get -f instamm
<elacheche_anis> Dro__, try sudo apt-get -f install
<Dro__> ah ok ! win na3ref 3lih, haw mawjoud ken lennna
<Dro__> -f install = no result
<elacheche_anis> try installing skype-wrapper using aptitude :)
<davlefou> Skype fonctionne directement sous ubuntu.
<elacheche_anis> directement?
<davlefou> elacheche_anis, suffit d'ajouter un repository et hop
<davlefou> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" && sudo apt-get update
<davlefou> https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/skype
<davlefou> Je l'utilise sans probléme.
<elacheche_anis> davlefou, il essaie d'installé skype-wrapper pas skype :D
<davlefou> Pourquoi?
<elacheche_anis> ask him :D
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-10
<elacheche> Morning :D
#ubuntu-tn 2016-05-09
<elacheche> Bonjour!
#ubuntu-tn 2016-05-12
<privik> :b10
#ubuntu-tn 2016-05-13
<Dro> bonjour les tunisiens! :D
#ubuntu-tn 2016-05-14
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-08
<elacheche> o/
<nzoueidi> \o
<Dro> morning
<elacheche> Morning
<praisethemoon> mooorning o/
<fwhcat> heyz
<fwhcat> goedz mornaingz
<praisethemoon> x)
<praisethemoon> how is it going mate?
<fwhcat> fine
<fwhcat> playing some minetest
<praisethemoon> you're having the day off?
<MarwenDo> hi Ubuntu-Tn  , cc elacheche nzoueidi
<volkovmqx> Hello there ! What's up !
<elacheche> Hey folks!
<nzoueidi> Hello guys \o/
<GueSou> hello
<GueSou> who are here , i have a question .
<pavlushka> GueSou: only one?
<pavlushka> Hello everyone :)
<GueSou> after i typed the commande at whit his parametres ,where i can see the result
<GueSou> comment interdire à un utilisateur d'utiliser la commande cron
<GueSou> ?
<davlefou> GueSou, limiter son accés en la mettant dans le sodu
<davlefou> et mettre les droits appropriés!
<GueSou> what aboute this solution echo "bob" >> /etc/cron.deny
<elacheche> GueSou: Check this https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-restrict-at-cron-command-to-authorized-users/
<u-la-la> [ Linux / UNIX Restrict at / cron Usage To Authorized Users – nixCraft ] - https://www.cyberciti.biz
<GueSou> soo ;qui a un lien ou je peut trouver des documentation sur les fichier de journalisations ?
<elacheche> what kind of documentation you're lookinfor ?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-09
<davlefou> Bjr,
<elacheche> http://www.zdnet.com/article/canonical-starts-ipo-path/
<u-la-la> [ Canonical starts IPO path | ZDNet ] - http://www.zdnet.com
<praisethemoon_> good morning
<elacheche> nizarus: http://www.zdnet.com/article/canonical-starts-ipo-path/
<u-la-la> [ Canonical starts IPO path | ZDNet ] - http://www.zdnet.com
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-10
<praisethemoon> good morning
<elacheche> Mornign!
<praisethemoon> How is it going elacheche :D
<elacheche> Honestly.. I don't know x(
<nzoueidi> o/
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, o/
<nzoueidi> Morning praisethemoon :) hows your day?
<praisethemoon> so far so good (as long as my code compiles)
<praisethemoon> wbu?
<nzoueidi> Well, for me I am very tired, exhausted and ***** up
<praisethemoon> oh boy
<praisethemoon> been there as well
<elacheche> You're not alone dude x(
<praisethemoon> need some motivation?
<nzoueidi> Hence, anyone have tried gdb alongside with vim.. I used to work with pyclewn but I am searching for other extra good tool
<elacheche> Not me
<nzoueidi> elacheche: we need some rest, 2 months holidays x)
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon: What I need right now, is to sleep.. x)
<praisethemoon> well, that's one kind of motivation x)
<nzoueidi> hahaha :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: 2 months! Yeah! I didn't got 10 days during my wedding x) x) I need an other plan
<nzoueidi> aww xD
<davlefou> Bonjour les ubuntu térroristes!
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou
<Chikore> مرحبا
<Chikore> praisethemoon, o/
<praisethemoon> Chikore, hey!
<praisethemoon> How is it going? :)
<Chikore> Hey !! Fine thanks and you?
<praisethemoon> I'm good as well :)
<praisethemoon> got any news?
<fwhcat> brb
<fwhcat> re
<fwhcat> Salut praisethemoon
<fwhcat> ca va?
<Chikore> praisethemoon, I have news about the AI project :D
<praisethemoon> Chikore, amazing! fill me with the details by email, you know mine?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-11
<davlefou> Bonjour!
<volkovmqx> Bonjour !
<davlefou> Qui est spécialiste centos dans le coin?
<davlefou> elacheche, iptable et script de sécurité, c'est ton truc?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-12
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<elacheche> Thisi s awesome! ping nzoueidi praisethemoon volkovmqx https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qlLUf7KtAw
<u-la-la> [ Container Hacks and Fun Images - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
<praisethemoon> thanks for sharing elacheche! i'll check it once i'm home :)
<nzoueidi> This is awesome elacheche!! But really I hate how they came to this stage where they containerized _almost_ everything
<elacheche> :D
<volkovmqx> i can containerize my life i guess now :D
<elacheche> x)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-13
<hassoon> 'sup
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-14
<elacheche> hassoon: o/
<hassoon> 'sup
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> \o/
<fwhcat> 0/
<fwhcat> Hey, how are you doing guys
<hassoon> how is it going you guys
<elacheche> praisethemoon fwhcat wassup folks
<fwhcat> nothing palying a bit minetest
<elacheche> Coool
<elacheche> praisethemoon fwhcat nzoueidi Any thoughts about WannaCry?
<praisethemoon> what, ur a gamer now fwhcat? x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, what is wannacry?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: It's a ransomware, take a look at this http://thehackernews.com/2017/05/wannacry-ransomware-cyber-attack.html
<praisethemoon> elacheche, is only on win?
<elacheche> Hopefully, afaik, there is no information about a vulnerability in the Linux implementation of SMB..
<praisethemoon> so, how bad it is? :/
<praisethemoon> i opened fb a while ago and all news were about it
<elacheche> Very bad I guess..
<elacheche> To imagine how serious the situation is, reports said that the 1st
<elacheche> version of WannaCry "has already
<elacheche> infected over 170,000 computers across 99 countries worldwide only in
<elacheche> past two days".. That version was already shutdown because of a
<elacheche> Kill-Switch find in it..
 * elacheche have something wrong with his xterm config, fixing t x)
<hassoon> 'sup
#ubuntu-tn 2018-05-07
<praisethemoon> Good day!
<davlefou> Bonjour tous!
<praisethemoon> Bonjour davlefou
<elacheche> Bonjour les gars
<elacheche> davlefou: Salut!
<davlefou> elacheche, tu va bien?
<elacheche> Bien :) Toi?
<davlefou> Ouais!!!
<davlefou> Je suis entrain de monter un serveur freebsd avec xen! Je souffre un peu avec les domU!
<elacheche> x)
<davlefou> Ouais, c'est pas mal, je test!
#ubuntu-tn 2018-05-08
<elacheche> https://youtu.be/UjDQtNYxtbU
#ubuntu-tn 2019-05-08
<Chikore> nzoueidi, :D
<Chikore> It's late but Romdhankom mabrouk yall
<nzoueidi> Thank you Chikore Romdhanek mabrouk zeda
<nzoueidi> how are you doing?
<Chikore> Hani hani :D nbarbech fi Kubernates tfakkartek xD
<nzoueidi> hahaha :D
<nzoueidi> good luck with that :D
